# How to utilise full Ram in win 7 64bit



## psaikia (Feb 3, 2012)

I have installed 3gb ram in my acer laptop 5742 . But only 2.74 is usuable.
Please help me to use full ram.


*i.imgur.com/feUoV.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2012)

You prbably have on-board Intel graphics.

Part of your RAM is allocated to your on-board graphics to be used as video memory.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 3, 2012)

ico said:


> You prbably have on-board Intel graphics.
> 
> Part of your RAM is allocated to your on-board graphics to be used as video memory.



When I go to msconfig/ boot/advanced options -- and check maximum memory 

It  reduces to 2.30.

Wy it is so


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2012)

psaikia said:


> When I go to msconfig/ boot/advanced options -- and check maximum memory
> 
> It  reduces to 2.30.
> 
> Wy it is so


It allots more memory to your on-board graphics.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 3, 2012)

ico said:


> It allots more memory to your on-board graphics.



Please check this link 

Because in win 7 32bit the ram doesnt go beyond 2.30 , but somehow in 64bit It went to 2.74


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2012)

psaikia said:


> Please check this link
> 
> Because in win 7 32bit the ram doesnt go beyond 2.30 , but somehow in 64bit It went to 2.74


Ignore that link.

In 32-bit Windows, you can use till 3.25GB of RAM. And you have less RAM then that, whether 32-bit or 64-bit it doens't make any difference to you.

Reason why it says 2.74 GB in your case? 256 MB RAM is being used as Video memory for graphics.

Reason why it said 2.30 GB in your case when you tweak around? 768 MB is being used as Video memory for graphics.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 3, 2012)

ico said:


> Ignore that link.
> 
> In 32-bit Windows, you can use till 3.25GB of RAM. And you have less RAM then that, whether 32-bit or 64-bit it doens't make any difference to you.
> 
> ...



Thats a perfect answer by ico.
Same is the case with my laptop.
It has 2gb of ram and 1.74gb is usable.
Intel HD GFX uses 256mb of ram as video memory and dispalys it in intel hd control center.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 5, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Thats a perfect answer by ico.
> Same is the case with my laptop.
> It has 2gb of ram and 1.74gb is usable.
> Intel HD GFX uses 256mb of ram as video memory and dispalys it in intel hd control center.



can you give a screenshot of your intel hd control center with the information.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 5, 2012)

@pasikia:Like ico said the missing RAM is being allocated to the graphics adapter.Depending on your BIOS you may be able to restrict the amount of shared RAM under advanced display settings.Browse through your BIOS settings to find out where to configure this.
If you still can't believe anyone read this.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

ico said:


> It allots more memory to your on-board graphics.



Totally wrong mate. As its name suggests it should specify the maximum amount of physical memory available to Windows. But in reality it actually limits Windows to memory addresses less than or equal to the specified value. Because some memory within the remaining address space might be reserved for nonsystem use, the actual memory available to Windows might be less than the amount that you specify. Check this.
Also check this.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

Neuron said:


> @pasikia:Like ico said the missing RAM is being allocated to the graphics adapter.Depending on your BIOS you may be able to restrict the amount of shared RAM under advanced display settings.Browse through your BIOS settings to find out where to configure this.
> If you still can't believe anyone read this.



Thanks for the above info.

But my bios is locked and there is no advanced settings.
In my bios 128MB is allocated to video memory when 2.74 usuable. BUT
when I uses max memory in msconfig it reduces to 2.30 usuable. And after that when I again check my bios it shows 128mb in video memory.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 6, 2012)

Allocated by and for igp.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

psaikia said:


> Thanks for the above info.
> 
> But my bios is locked and there is no advanced settings.
> In my bios 128MB is allocated to video memory when 2.74 usuable. BUT
> when I uses max memory in msconfig it reduces to 2.30 usuable. And after that when I again check my bios it shows 128mb in video memory.



It's probably a BIOS issue.Updating the bios will fix it,but it's not worth it.Uncheck 'Maximum memory' and you have 2.74GB of memory which is more than enough for your needs.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2012)

@ OP - every bios gives option to change IGP memory amount - if you ar able to changing it update the bios as Neuron said on the his post.

Another thing you can try to do is find a option called Memory Hole Remapping or a feature like that and make sure it's enabled in bios setting and uncheck the max memory option in msconfig


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Totally wrong mate. As its name suggests it should specify the maximum amount of physical memory available to Windows. But in reality it actually limits Windows to memory addresses less than or equal to the specified value. Because some memory within the remaining address space might be reserved for nonsystem use, the actual memory available to Windows might be less than the amount that you specify. Check this.
> Also check this.


Windows sucks then.


----------



## psaikia (Feb 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - every bios gives option to change IGP memory amount - if you ar able to changing it update the bios as Neuron said on the his post.
> 
> Another thing you can try to do is find a option called Memory Hole Remapping or a feature like that and make sure it's enabled in bios setting and uncheck the max memory option in msconfig



my bios is InsydeH2O Bios , where everything is locked . I googled and found that your have to modify your bios to unlock it unofficially and @ one's own risk.

Refer this forum


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

ico said:


> Windows sucks then.



Yeah .


----------



## Neuron (Feb 6, 2012)

psaikia said:


> my bios is InsydeH2O Bios , where everything is locked . I googled and found that your have to modify your bios to unlock it unofficially and @ one's own risk.
> 
> Refer this forum



I don't know about that.Even if there is an unlock something you won't get more memory than 2.74GB.Why do you want more ram so badly?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ rightly said - even if OP can mod his bios to unlock some options the max he can use will be 2.89GB and there is not any performance diff between 2.74GB and 2.89GB


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2012)

@psaikia: don't worry a .26 difference in RAM doesn't affect the performance.


----------

